# Mounting Electrical Boxes on studs - flush or at surface depth?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There never flush with the stud, if 1/2" sheetrock is going on the walls then buy new constrution plastic boxes. There's rasied spots on the side of the box
for setting the boxes so they stick out 1/2 from the studs.
Do not break the tabs completly off where the wires enter the box, only break off one side. I strip 6" off the insulaion on the romex then slip the wires into the box until the inulation is about 1" inside the box. The tab keeps the wire from being able to be pulled back.
There needs to be a wire staple within 6" of every box in the stud.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes the boxes should definitely be mounted to the studs.
If you plan on putting 5/8 rock up then the box should be flush with the outside edge of the rock.
You may want to offset the box back just a little.
Much easier to deal with a box a little short of the rock then a box out beyond the rock!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That depends on the type of box you are using----if you are using a steel box --mount flush to the face of the studs and add the correct trim ring for the finish surface you choose--1/2"-5/8" or more--

Plastic boxes must extend past the face of the stud by the thickness of your wall finish--

Here we can only use steel boxes --so my knowledge of the plastic ones is limited---choose a box with enough volume to handle the number of wires----over stuffing a box is a nightmare to work on--and will violate local code.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

For about a dollar more per box, you can get adjustable plastic boxes with a screw you turn that moves the box in and out. You simply attach the box to the stud, then adjust it to position when the sheet rock is in. I like this approach, makes life easy, especially good when you are putting on a finish like tile where you may not know the exact depth in advance.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The box rim (or any extension or ring) needs to come within 1/4 inch of the wall cover plate. You can get trim rings for plastic boxes also.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Are you sure there are actually studs?? The paneling could be attached to the wall using furring strips.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

Regardless of whether the box is plastic or metal, it has to be installed flush with the wall surface if it is combustible and no more than 1/4" setback in a noncombustible wall surface. Add-a-depth rings will also work.


----------



## kuj0317 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you everybody for your replies. 

There are existing metallic boxes that are currently dangling after I removed the paneling. I will mount them to the studs, offset by 5/8s per your information.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

kuj0317 said:


> Thank you everybody for your replies.
> 
> There are existing metallic boxes that are currently dangling after I removed the paneling. I will mount them to the studs, offset by 5/8s per your information.


Be sure to kill the power when you go to mount the boxes! Any loose or un capped wires that your not aware of in the boxes that come in contact with the boxes while you nailing to the studs can seriously hurt you!


----------

